# Purged / Canceled Labels



## RWTM (Oct 31, 2021)

• Purged / Canceled labels… What’s the difference?
• Why are labels being canceled before their purge date?


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 31, 2021)

Kostin said:


> • Purged / Canceled labels… What’s the difference?
> • Why are labels being canceled before their purge date?
> • Is it even a big deal?


I could be mistaken, but aren’t purged labels, labels that have basically timed out and canceled are done manually?


----------



## RWTM (Oct 31, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> I could be mistaken, but aren’t purged labels, labels that have basically timed out and canceled are done manually?


Yes. A purge date is located at the bottom right of a label. It needs to get to the store before that date or that label becomes obsolete and the product then needs to be reinstated. There was a cage of two different DCPI’s and almost 100 cartons hidden in the back of the OB wing that they turned to reserve. The labels were canceled they hadn’t even purged. So why were they hidden in a cage back there and why were they canceled on 10/15 but brought to the NCON - RW station on 10/28. I hadn’t been there on 10/15 so idk who was doing RW that day.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 1, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Yes. A purge date is located at the bottom right of a label. It needs to get to the store before that date or that label becomes obsolete and the product then needs to be reinstated. There was a cage of two different DCPI’s and almost 100 cartons hidden in the back of the OB wing that they turned to reserve. The labels were canceled they hadn’t even purged. So why were they hidden in a cage back there and why were they canceled on 10/15 but brought to the NCON - RW station on 10/28. I hadn’t been there on 10/15 so idk who was doing RW that day.


Why are you asking questions you know the answer to?


----------



## RWTM (Nov 1, 2021)

Needed clarification to why someone would cancel a cage full of boxes and hide it?


----------



## RWTM (Nov 1, 2021)

Needed clarification to why someone would cancel a cage full of boxes and hide if


----------



## BoxedIn (Nov 1, 2021)

At my building ICQA will cancel labels a couple of days before the purge date. I'm not sure of the exact time frame. I have also encountered this while doing rework.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Nov 1, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Needed clarification to why someone would cancel a cage full of boxes and hide if


was the person the "hid" the cart the same person that canceled the labels?


----------



## RWTM (Nov 2, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> was the person the "hid" the cart the same person that canceled the labels?


Idk previous shift had it sitting there for me. I often wonder what they even do on that shift


----------



## RWTM (Nov 2, 2021)

BoxedIn said:


> At my building ICQA will cancel labels a couple of days before the purge date. I'm not sure of the exact time frame. I have also encountered this while doing rework.


2 part question: 
1) How do you cancels labels anyway? 
2) Can it be done off a scan gun just like you delete a reinstate?


----------



## BoxedIn (Nov 2, 2021)

Kostin said:


> 2 part question:
> 1) How do you cancels labels anyway?
> 2) Can it be done off a scan gun just like you delete a reinstate?


Yes, the jump code is RCL. When doing IM work in warehousing I mostly cancel labels for damaged cartons or items with VCP/SSP errors on my reports.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 2, 2021)

BoxedIn said:


> Yes, the jump code is RCL. When doing IM work in warehousing I mostly cancel labels for damaged cartons or items with VCP/SSP errors on my reports.


Thanks!! We have Ncon sorters just canceling out labels on freight that they don’t want to sort


----------



## RWTM (Nov 2, 2021)

BoxedIn said:


> Yes, the jump code is RCL. When doing IM work in warehousing I mostly cancel labels for damaged cartons or items with VCP/SSP errors on my reports.


Do you need any sort of permission to access “RCL”?


----------



## BoxedIn (Nov 2, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Do you need any sort of permission to access “RCL”?


I'm not sure what permissions give it. I had it in IB when I was a problem area TM years and years ago. RCL stands for receiving cancel label I think, so its setup as an inbound jump code.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 3, 2021)

BoxedIn said:


> I'm not sure what permissions give it. I had it in IB when I was a problem area TM years and years ago. RCL stands for receiving cancel label I think, so its setup as an inbound jump code.


Any TM can access it


----------

